# Autumn colors your bike



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 13, 2016)

Fall is here...post a picture or two of your bike and your surrounding autumnal landscape for all of us to enjoy!  Here are a couple from Norcal.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 13, 2016)

Only a little changing leaves in this photo from a couple days ago:







Autumn in Salem means Halloween (almost bought one like this except it was a limo style Miller-Meteor instead of a Superior


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 14, 2016)

My 49 B6 last year at leaf raking time, not quite yet there this year. Beautiful time of year, but a pain to clean up!! Lol. Joe


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## bairdco (Oct 14, 2016)

I live in southern California.  We don't have Autumn.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 15, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I live in southern California.  We don't have Autumn.




That's because you don't have any plants left...LOL


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 15, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I live in southern California.  We don't have Autumn.



Cheers!


----------



## bairdco (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey, no rain means no rust.


----------



## COB (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2016)

just starting to come down trees are loaded!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Nov 8, 2016)

Here's my son playing in the leaves with his new tank bike  after our ride yesterday.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 8, 2016)

Not my pic but now my bike. love the pic though!


----------



## mike j (Nov 8, 2016)

One of the last nice full foliage trees left around here. Skylands botanical gardens, Ringwood, N.J.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 8, 2016)

GC.


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 8, 2016)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 380463




Killer bike


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 8, 2016)

This is my favorite of all the fall pics I've taken, those grapevine leaves were stunning.
Darcie


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 9, 2016)

One of my favorite fall photos.


----------



## Floyd (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 21, 2019)

It’s that time of year again where the colors of nature abound. Show us a bike and some local color!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 22, 2019)

Not my bike or my photo. It got posted yesterday on a Facebook Schwinn lightweights group.
I like the photo so I thought I'd "borrow" it and post it here.
Schwinn Voyageur.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 22, 2019)

A few from my fall rides.
Hammerhead


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 22, 2019)

Pre ride photo of Skid Kings Fall ride on Snoqualmie Falls Washington trail,



October 20th 2019.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 22, 2019)

...


----------



## mike j (Oct 22, 2019)

....


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 23, 2019)

South Burlington Vermont


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 23, 2019)

I see a couple of leaves...


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Oct 24, 2019)

Original red that faded into orange......


----------



## JRE (Oct 25, 2019)

Took them both out today.


----------



## Sven (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Oct 25, 2019)

Colson rear steer......


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Stanley (Oct 25, 2019)

Bike trail, likes my horns.





Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-speeder (Oct 25, 2019)

Enjoy it while you can. They're coming down quick.


----------



## hotrod (Oct 26, 2019)

Saturday in the park.


----------



## mike j (Oct 26, 2019)

....


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 27, 2019)

Pictures from around the neighborhood.
Hammerhead


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Wheeler (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 31, 2019)

fboggs1986 said:


> View attachment 624368
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice display of bikes


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## rollfaster (Nov 3, 2019)

It’s a..nice day for a..White Racer!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 9, 2019)

From today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 12, 2019)

Not much color left.
Hammerhead


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## rollfaster (Oct 15, 2020)

Colors.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 18, 2020)

My October Rider...No leaves required!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Demzie (Oct 21, 2020)

I'll fly away, fly away Old Glory
I'll fly away, fly away (in the mornin'.)
When I die Hallelujah by and by.
I'll Flyyyy Awwwaayyy~☆

Erin

(Unedited: using Samsung Galaxy S10)


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## crazyhawk (Oct 21, 2020)

View attachment 1288571

View attachment 1288571


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 25, 2020)

crazyhawk said:


> View attachment 1288571
> 
> View attachment 1288571



Sorry we ran into a problem. No pictures show up?


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 25, 2020)

Ride from yesterday.


----------



## mike j (Oct 28, 2020)

Out back yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 6, 2020)

Shot from today.


----------



## ballooney (Nov 21, 2020)

Rust is an autumn color right?  Oh, and some trees.


----------



## mrg (Nov 21, 2020)

Cali colors


----------



## RJWess (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 10, 2021)

Not quite there with the colors,another week or so for us here. But it is that time of year. My favorite time of year, I can smell the cold on it's way. 
I'm looking forward to the snow but not quite yet, I need to get this years winter warrior put together first.


----------



## mike j (Oct 10, 2021)

Beautiful shot & really nice bike, Hammerhead.


----------



## Speed King (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 13, 2021)

We've had a lot of rain and warm weather here, so we're having less in the way of fall color, and more brown leaves. Some leaves are still on tree that normally are bare by the first weekend in October, so we're a good 10 days behind normal color here.


----------



## mike j (Oct 14, 2021)

Likewise here, the leaves are starting to change late.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 14, 2021)

mike j said:


> Likewise here, the leaves are starting to change late.
> 
> View attachment 1495684




Mike, is that the Taconic Parkway in the background?


----------



## mike j (Oct 15, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Mike, is that the Taconic Parkway in the background?



N.Y.S. Thruway & Rt.17 by the Sloatsburg rest stop.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Threespeedmafia (Oct 16, 2021)

Hello fall!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Speed King (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 23, 2021)

I 😍 THIS THREAD


----------



## SKPC (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 24, 2021)

Connecticut has been pretty warm this fall so far, but at least some of the trees had some nice color.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 25, 2021)

Pikes Peak in the distance....


----------



## vincev (Oct 25, 2021)

Autumn red patina..........


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## COB (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## ballooney (Oct 28, 2021)

A sea of Ginkgo trees and a couple of Schwinns…


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 29, 2021)

Beautiful day


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Billythekid (Nov 4, 2021)

As fall as we get in Florida


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 4, 2021)

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 1507296
> 
> View attachment 1507297
> 
> ...



WOW 😎👍


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## mike j (Nov 10, 2021)

I think that we are heading toward "past peak" pretty quickly here.


----------



## COB (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 15, 2021)

This Speigal Airman has a nice autumnal vibe. It's currently for sale here on the CABE...









						1948 Men's Monark-built Speigel Airman | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

While I love this bicycle, I need to start selling some of the outliers in my collection. To start, this Monark-built Speigal Airman appears to complete and original (down to the tires) with original paint (no touch-ups). The paint seems to have started life as a maroon color, but has mellowed...




					thecabe.com


----------



## mrg (Nov 15, 2021)

Some autumn colors in socal or the trees are dying from lack of


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 2, 2022)

It’s that time of year again: fall colors, shorter days and the beginning of winter. Show your bike with some color while it’s still here!


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Speed King (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Speed King (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## ballooney (Nov 2, 2022)

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1724452



You nailed that build and great touch with the truss rods!  I'm diggin it.


----------



## ballooney (Nov 2, 2022)

OldSkipTooth said:


> It’s that time of year again: fall colors, shorter days and the beginning of winter. Show your bike with some color while it’s still here!
> View attachment 1724437
> 
> View attachment 1724435
> ...



This is pretty much my favorite lady aside from my bride.  Killer bike Gregory!


----------



## RJWess (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Nov 2, 2022)

RJWess said:


> View attachment 1724488



That's such a sweet bike!


----------



## Sven (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 2, 2022)

Can you spot the 1956 Cushman scooter in the fall leaves?


----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2022)

Chartreuse


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 3, 2022)

Last year on the St. Vrain Bikeway with my Mizutani Super Seraph




Last week riding with @palepainter & @Arthur Roy Brown at about the same spot




Newest build in the front yard


----------



## ballooney (Nov 6, 2022)

My favorite time of year under my favorite tree…Ginko.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## tanksalot (Nov 10, 2022)

My not finished Columbia Arch-bar



 in leaves.


----------

